# being paid to bomb into a house



## Plasmech (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea so another strange twist in my bizarre life...

Today Ben and I finished up the famous 4 Poplars job with the Dingo. Ben heads home after a hard afternoon and the HO says hey I want you to look at this. Next to his property is an abandoned house that's slated to be torn down, according to him. Next to said house is a large swamp maple. He says to me "Mike I want you to climb up that tree and drop the pieces into that house". Now I'm pretty tired at this point so it really didn't register right away. But eventually it did. You want me to WHAT? Yep, he wants me, when I can fit it in, to take down this swamp maple and bomb the ####er into the house below it. 

Wow. Not even sure what to think. I'm not going to even bring this up again. But if he approaches me, I'm going to tell him that we are going to need a signed , notarized contract clearly stating that this is what he ants done. I mean, I'm pretty sure the tree is not on his property and the house is not abandoned house is not his. Apparently he's worried that when this swamp maples comes down it will hit his own house.

I guess it would be fun to drop the bomb through a roof but it just wouldn't feel right and wouldn't exactly portray the right image of a tree guy.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 11, 2009)

If its really being torn down Id do it. The city I work for bought an abandoned house and just before the contractor tore it down we threw rocks through all the windows. Kinda fun.


----------



## moss (Dec 11, 2009)

House is not on his property, tree is not on his property? Hmmm, sounds like a losing proposition.
-moss


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 11, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Yea so another strange twist in my bizarre life...
> 
> Today Ben and I finished up the famous 4 Poplars job with the Dingo. Ben heads home after a hard afternoon and the HO says hey I want you to look at this. Next to his property is an abandoned house that's slated to be torn down, according to him. Next to said house is a large swamp maple. He says to me "Mike I want you to climb up that tree and drop the pieces into that house". Now I'm pretty tired at this point so it really didn't register right away. But eventually it did. You want me to WHAT? Yep, he wants me, when I can fit it in, to take down this swamp maple and bomb the ####er into the house below it.
> 
> ...



If you get a seriously legal go ahead ( I'd have a lawyer draft up the contract ) you owe us a video. I'm not kiddin', bro, I need some HI DEF #### of that. On a similar note, my bro and I took down a red oak many years back where the HO told us to go ahead and crush his dilapidated shed. It was a lot of fun seeing my bro huff 20" diameter pieces on top of that sucka. Lot of fun.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I'd say thanks but no thanks. We did 4 trees over an above ground pool last week. It was an older pool; nice but unused. The homeowner said he didn't care if we hit it. We insisted on a note but when it came down to actually bombing it to pieces we decided to climb all 4 and brush them out. We weren't as careful as we normally would have been but we took steps not to score any direct hits. It was more time and work but even with a note I was afraid there was an "angle" I hadn't thought about.
Phil


----------



## bruce6670 (Dec 11, 2009)

moss said:


> House is not on his property, tree is not on his property? Hmmm, sounds like a losing proposition.
> -moss



I'm with you.This just doesn't sound right.


----------



## yooper (Dec 11, 2009)

We where taking down a house one time in Northern WI. We also had to take down a few very large white pines around the house. to make a long story short, (with permission of the owner) we bombed the largest pine on the house(about 3feet DBH) well it hit the house and it the freaken butt went straight into the air and beleave it or not the whole damn thing teetered on the peek of the roof! what a mess! talk about making a whole bunch of extra work. 
The roof was all framed with huge old timbers. we thought the tree would demolish the house but it didnt. I would pass on it if you are doing the demolition work too.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 11, 2009)

moss said:


> House is not on his property, tree is not on his property? Hmmm, sounds like a losing proposition.
> -moss



:agree2:

You don't have any idea of what's behind his request. 

The last thing you need is to get in the middle of an old neighborhood feud. 

There is NO way to win if you step into that kind of situation.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Do it and get some pics breaking things gives me wood, lol


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 11, 2009)

I've killed sheds, a green house and several cars in New Orleans....


----------



## treemandan (Dec 11, 2009)

Sure, it happens a lot.That tree won't hit his house. If it ain't his property stay off it.

BTW if anyone has ever seen the movie with Steve Martin called The Jerk there was a part when he is working for the Jewish guy who owns the gas station and he writes home to tell about it, He says " Mr. so and so is teaching me to be impatient". That's were me and Plas are at get it? Teaching impatients? Ha that's gold.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 11, 2009)

*exactly what i was thinking.*



BlueRidgeMark said:


> :agree2:
> 
> You don't have any idea of what's behind his request.
> 
> ...



no way in hell i'd get in that mess.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 11, 2009)

not his house, not his right to tell you to hit the house. nothing more.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 11, 2009)

huh? I don't get it.



treemandan said:


> Sure, it happens a lot.That tree won't hit his house. If it ain't his property stay off it.
> 
> BTW if anyone has ever seen the movie with Steve Martin called The Jerk there was a part when he is working for the Jewish guy who owns the gas station and he writes home to tell about it, He says " Mr. so and so is teaching me to be impatient". That's were me and Plas are at get it? Teaching impatients? Ha that's gold.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 12, 2009)

Now this could be funny. Taking aside the obvious issues of permission and legality taking out a house with a tree on purpose could be kinda cool. I bet the clean up would be awful tho......


----------



## EdenT (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleanup could be quickly achieved with a couple of gallons of gas, a match, and a bag of marshmallows. Please post video ASAP. :drool:


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like lawsuit....


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not going to even entertain the thought of this unless I have paperwork from the actual land owner. And even then, I would not bomb into a house, it would be rigged.


----------



## 137buck (Dec 12, 2009)

about 6 years ago, i received a phone call from a guy who wanted a huge oak tree removed, so long story short, i show up to do the bid, this tree was huge, over hung power lines on one side, then it was over the house big time, the h.o. told me he just bought the house and he was going to tear it down so he could build a new one, told me to just bomb the house...but it was his tone that he had about the whole deal that made me think twice about it...he thought it was a simple notch and flop job...but i told him other wise and bid it high, and he found some other fly by night outfit to do it...and from what i heard it was a hugh mess afterward with the clean up.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 12, 2009)

sounds pretty fishy


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 14, 2009)

If you own anything of value, STAY AWAY from this one. 
Abandoned houses have value, deeds, notes, foreclosures, history, family ties and feuds.

one more word should suffice.

LAWYERS. :censored:


----------



## randyg (Dec 14, 2009)

How about getting paid first, making sure the check clears the bank, and then doing the job at night so nobody gets any pics of you? Seriously, I had one guy call saying he was tearing down this little cabin and wanted me to piece down large maple on top. Told him would be lot more work for cleanup, and to call me back when cabin was gone. Said he would get someone else to do it. Cabin gone for year now, tree still there. I think he was thinking insurance scam. No takers :-]

My guess is your guy has no authority, just wishful thinking. Don't even consider it.


----------

